# My new fog



## Pelasgia (Jul 30, 2012)

*My new dog: Ziggy*

(tried to edit the title but it was not accepted)

This is a photograph of the dog I have adopted the evening I brought him home. He is 15 months old and absolutely delightful. His breed mix is a mystery, but I think he is part black schnauzer as he looks exactly like some of the photos I have found online.






















When I brought him home he had dysentery, staphoccocus throat infection, and a fungal skin virus. We are working on all of these. The cough is gone and it seems his intestines are on the mend (I haven't had so many conversations about poop since my daughter was a baby 20 years ago!). Now I am working on the skin virus.

He has patches of skin that are hairless, but healing. Hair is beginning to emerge. In addition to the obvious bare patches, he has a general thinness of hair all over, in particular on his underside and between his back legs. Can anyone tell me if this will improve as his general health improves?

He is a complete sweetie. In five weeks not a single incidence of aggression, not even a growl. He has learned that his tail is for wagging!


----------

